# Not Able To Send Mails With Huge Attachment



## Ashok Kumar SN (Oct 11, 2007)

Dear All,

can any help me.

I am using Airtel Broadband - 256 Kbps

I have configured my email not Airtel (ashokkumarsn@lomead.co.in) in Miclosoft Outlook 2003

I am not able to send email attachment with huge size, say 10 mb or more.

Is that the limitation of broadband service provider or restrictions from my email service provider.

Any other solutions.

this SOS message.

Need your reply urgently.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

whtever happened to this thread ...dude.. u r the 1 who strted that one as well 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=628517


----------

